# Help!  Premature buck! Pics 3/31



## fanov8 (Mar 15, 2014)

About an hour ago we had a doe deliver a buck. His teeth aren't through, hooves are soft, one eye seems like it didn't open all the way. He is dry and warm now. Was having a hard time breathing. I gave him 1/8 cc of dexamethasone and 1/2 cc of b complex. Is there anything else I need to do?  He is really weak and breathing pretty hard. He is a lamancha and weighs 3.25#


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Did you try and get him to drink anything from mom?
I would think at this point keeping him warm with food would be his best bet, but then again I have never been in this situation.
Fingers are crossed!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 15, 2014)

I had one of my Nigerian triplets that was smaller. I am not positive if she was just small or if she was actually a premie, but she had a really hard time keeping herself warm. Heat lamps and her siblings helped, but being in human arms is still her favorite. I think that keeping him warm and fed is the best thing you can do. Is he eating on his own?

Just a thought, but my human twins were premies and they used steroid injections (in me) to develop their lungs the last few days of gestation. Maybe a vet could advise if steroids would help his lungs at this point......???


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

I have no idea, but it looks like you have been given good advice!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. He is warm and in the house with us. The dexamethasone is to help mature his lungs and it seems to of helped. He is doing pretty good right now. Much better than earlier!!  He just took some milk and ate quite a bit. He is trying to stand but just not quite strong enough in his front legs. Here are a few pics of him earlier and the last one I just took.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 15, 2014)

Someone I know recently had premature triplets. In addition to dex she also gave them bovi sera to help their immune system. Their digestive tract isn't fully functional so be prepared to give him an enema if he isn't passing stool normally. She lost one before she started giving them enemas whenever they looked hunched or "off".


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 15, 2014)

Roving Jacobs said:


> Someone I know recently had premature triplets. In addition to dex she also gave them bovi sera to help their immune system. Their digestive tract isn't fully functional so be prepared to give him an enema if he isn't passing stool normally. She lost one before she started giving them enemas whenever they looked hunched or "off".



Oh thank you so much!  I didn't even think about an enema!  I was worried that we hadn't pooped yet but didn't even put two and two together. I did a little bit of warm water with some baby shampoo and it worked wonders!  Thank you again!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed for him. I think the most important things are him eating, warmth, and using the bathroom. He is very cute by the way.


----------



## Missy (Mar 16, 2014)

How is the little guy doing today? Do you know how premature he was? I mean how many days? I am just curious as I have a doe who has her ligaments completely gone all day so far and she isn't due for at least 10 days(that would put her at 150 days). So I guess she is only like 5 days


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 17, 2014)

He is doing so well today!  Taking a bottle now!  Still having to do the enemas but I figure that should be about done soon. He has been standing but is still really wobbly.  And it seems as though his front legs are hyper extended for a lack of better way to explain it. It's like his ankles bend at too much of an angle. Gonna pick up some vet wrap and wrap them lightly tomorrow. Here is a new picture I took at dinner time.  Oh, and I'm not sure how early he was. I didn't witness the breeding. Given that he teeth aren't through today I would guess maybe day 142


Edited: I posted this last night and for some reason it didn't post.


----------



## Missy (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful! I am so glad he is doing well! Keeps fingers crossed for him!  Beautiful little human too!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 17, 2014)

that's great! I am really praying for this little guy!  Is he 'talking' at all or making little grunts, noises?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm so glad I could help! I hope he keeps doing well for you!


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 18, 2014)

He is standing and hollering at me for a bottle. Not a lot but enough to make me feel better. He is really weak still. He doesn't stand a lot but he can so that is awesome!  Thanks for all the info!  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 18, 2014)

My old nanny goat had triplets a few months back, two does and a buck. The does were fine and ready to go as soon as she had them cleaned off, the buck was a different story. He had soft hooves, wobbled when he stood and fell flat on his face when he attempted to walk. I left the does with their momma and kept the buck in the office in a play pen. I didn't give him any shots. He got all of the milk he could hold and electrolytes. He was born three months ago and today is a perfect little buck, his only problem is that he gets wound up when he is running around and can't keep up with his own feet. I'm sure that if you tend to your little buck and become his momma, he'll do just fine and will be getting into everything in no time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 18, 2014)

fanov8 said:


> He is standing and hollering at me for a bottle. Not a lot but enough to make me feel better. He is really weak still. He doesn't stand a lot but he can so that is awesome!  Thanks for all the info!  I'll keep you guys posted.


Demanding his bottle is a good sign! Really happy he seems to be doing well! He is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 18, 2014)

fanov8 said:


> He is standing and hollering at me for a bottle. Not a lot but enough to make me feel better. He is really weak still. He doesn't stand a lot but he can so that is awesome!  Thanks for all the info!  I'll keep you guys posted.


Demanding a bottle is a good thing! Fingers are still crossed that he pulls through


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 18, 2014)

Really happy for your! That is great that he bugs you for the bottle!!! Hope he keeps improving!


----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2014)

A bit of Bo-Se may help with his wobbliness / weakness in the legs.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad he is doing better! Always touch and go with these premies


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just wants to let everyone know that the little guy is doing fantastic!  Here are a couple pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like you have done a great job with him!


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2014)

Aw!  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 31, 2014)

What a cutie!!!  And the baby goat is adorable too and so happy he's doing better!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like he is doing great! He is such a looker too.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 31, 2014)

He is so pretty! (sorry little boy...handsome). I am so glad he is doing better! How is he acting with the other babies? I always love to watch then play together! Good job!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 31, 2014)

Yay! Glad he pulled through and is growing nice and strong!!


----------



## madcow (Mar 31, 2014)

He looks much better than the first pictures.  With all this attention he's going to be one spoiled little goat.  You've done a great job with a difficult situation.  Kudos to you!


----------



## happy acres (Mar 31, 2014)

He looks great! Obviously you're doing a fantastic job!


----------



## woodsie (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats on a job well done….what a happy handsome baby!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## SillyChicken (Apr 2, 2014)

So glad he's doing well!  Sounds like you did a great job!!


----------



## hilarie (Apr 2, 2014)

What an adorable little guy - I'm so glad he's doing better.  A dear goat friend had a similar situation with a doe who basically lived with him on the sofa, in the kitchen, and sometimes in bed with him.  She's now 160 lbs (and also a LaMancha, BTW).  He named her Milagro (Miracle).


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute!


----------

